# Aqubid Question



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I was wondering, when you search on AB and go under VT's why are there never any and if there are so few.


----------



## PieTime (Mar 16, 2014)

Because VTs are very common and not nearly as sought after by betta breeders as say, HMs or HMPKs.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Because there isn't much of a market for them. Why pay shipping and extra money on a fish when you can go down the street and get one for $3?


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

They are very common and are always at pet stores to there is no draw for breeders


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Apparently, they're not all that common and not always easy for folks to find, because there are always people here asking for them.

I can buy a halfmoon at a petstore too. It will probably be sickly and will definitely have no known background, which is why most folks don't get the pet-store ones, they buy from a breeder.

I bet if some breeders took them seriously enough to breed nice ones, they'd find out there IS a market.

Not sure what the real reason is, but I wish I could find some nice ones, too.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

@river: IBC discontinued the veiltail category so there is no incentive for breeders to continue developing the line. Veiltails also seem to carry every dominant physiological trait (besides color) meaning, you could cross a veiltail with the most perfect halfmoon and have 100% veiltails for quite a few generations before anything resembling a super delta starts popping up.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Unless they are unique and breeder can get more than a few cents for them they are not going to waste the time to "advertise" them. Time is money..


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Because most breeders don't think its worth the trouble to sell veiltails. They used to be popular, but now the ct is ' in'.


----------

